# Dual port muffler for MS 880?



## superluckycat (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi,

Anyone know where to purchase a dual port muffler/muffler cover for a Stihl MS 880? We need as much power as we can get to pull our 72" slabbing bar&chain!

thx


----------



## showrguy (Sep 10, 2012)

do you have the cast aluminum or the stainless muffler ??


----------



## Fallguy1960 (Sep 10, 2012)

Here is the ultimate muffle mod for your 880. I'm sure Bob will chime in if you have questions.http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/88748.htm#post1467236


----------



## superluckycat (Sep 10, 2012)

showrguy said:


> do you have the cast aluminum or the stainless muffler ??



let me check on that.


----------

